
Beto O'Rourke Joins the Silly Parade of Confused Politicians Looking to Destroy - worldofmatthew
https://www.techdirt.com/articles/20190816/17304742801/beto-orourke-joins-silly-parade-confused-politicians-looking-to-destroy-section-230.shtml
======
bifrost
_sigh_ It'd be nice if politicians actually did something that mattered
instead of all of this pandering.

~~~
weare138
Honestly though, if we don't want uninformed and/or corrupt politicians
passing laws that would have a major impact on the tech industry then we
should seriously start addressing these issues ourselves and quit giving them
reasons too. I don't agree with Beto's solution but it has become a real
problem. No one would argue that ISIS has a right to "free speech" and should
be protected. Our right to free speech is one of many protected rights. The
axiom is simple, when the expressions of ones rights infringes on the same
rights of others then it's not protected anymore. It's a solvable problem and
if the tech industry continues to hide behind the current laws then we have no
one to blame but ourselves when the politicians inevitably change them.

~~~
bifrost
ISIS having a right to free speech is an interesting point. Under current law
and status they do until they incite violence. If ISIS spent all day tweet
about kittens, they'd be in the clear; but obviously they don't.

> The axiom is simple, when the expressions of ones rights infringes on the
> same rights of others then it's not protected anymore.

I don't think the majority of people much less politicians understand what
rights are nor how they might be infringed. There's been a ton of humdrum
about "infringe on these people but not these people". It turns into "everyone
who disagrees with me is without honor" which is just disingenuous.

Politicians need some basic civics lessons or something.

------
Dartagnan2
Serious question: what is "hate"?

~~~
worldofmatthew
Everyone has a different opinions on what is hate.

